# can't get more virtual terminals

## josimitsu

since i was recompiling my kernel, i can't have more virtual terminals 

running (except one). I'm able to have only one instance of konsole (kde's xterm)  running, but not more ! I'm getting this 

<error>

ptsname: No such file or directory

konsole_grantpty: found '/dev/tty/m0' not to be a character device, konsole: chownpty failed for device /dev/ptyp0::/dev/ttyp0. 

 This means session can't be eavesdroped. Make sure konsole_grantpty   is instaled in /usr/kde/3/bin and setuid to root.

</error>. 

I took a look at  konsole_grantpty and it has a suid bit on. when i want to run xtern it crasches with segmentation fault. I compiled my kernel with devfs support and try it to compile w/ and w/o /dev/pts support, but it still doesn't work. coul anybody help me with it ?

thx j.Last edited by josimitsu on Tue Jun 11, 2002 12:25 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## delta407

Go into your kernel configuration and look at Character Devices. Make sure Unix98 PTY support is on, and check the number of maximum PTYs in use.

----------

## josimitsu

my kernel is instaled with unix98 PTY support and i have a default value (256) of maximum number of PTYs in use

----------

## james

See what Inittab in /etc sez for gettys.....

----------

## josimitsu

in my inittab is something like that: 

# TERMINALS

c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

c2:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

c3:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

c4:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

c5:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

c6:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

and maybe this line is interesting also: 

# System initialization (runs when system boots).

#DE:S12345:respawn:/sbin/devfsd /dev -fg

should be this commented out ?

----------

## phaze3k

Do you definatly have devfs support in your kernel?

----------

## josimitsu

yes i have devfs support and within my mounts there is a /dev mounted with devfs. Also when kernel is booting i can see devfs support. other programs which try to open tty device, giving me an error "can't connect to pty_master" so i think problem is that my /dev is not up-to-date with real system status (see another topic in hardware section "cannot access my new attached hardrive"). in /proc seems everything is OK.

----------

## fmalabre

I have a similar issue with kdevelop.

This is what I have on my stderr tab when i run a program:

==========================================

konsole_grantpty: found `/dev/tty/m1' not to be a character device.

konsole: chownpty failed for device /dev/ptyp1::/dev/ttyp1.

       : This means the session can be eavesdroped.

       : Make sure konsole_grantpty is installed in

       : /usr/kde/3/bin/ and setuid root.

konsole_grantpty: found `/dev/tty/m1' not to be a character device.

==========================================

I have devfs and everything.

I use kdevelop 2.1.2

Any idea anybody?

Thanks,

Fred.

----------

## gullevek

after update from devfs (I use ~x86) I too have an error msg with ttyp0

during start (after: Cleaning /temp and before Setting user font...) I get modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/ttyp0

during the first start (after update devfs) I also got another error from gpm, but the missing /dev/ points where recreated.

sounds familiar ?!? I am puzzled. This is my first time with devfs ...

lg, gul

----------

